# Shingles Vaccination



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Buenos Días,

I suffer, periodically, with shingles. Anyone who has had this, will be aware of the pain that it causes.

I am a British pensioner with a health card - but my local clinic in Fuengirola doesn’t do this vaccination..I believe that it is called, ‘Zostavax.’

I have been trying to enquire via private clinics - but am getting nowhere. 

I would be very grateful if any of you have any information relating to this. In the UK, pensioners over 70 receive a one off vaccination.

I can’t find anything on the internet, either !!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It isn't included in the regular Seguridad Social vaccination scheme, so if you want it you will have to pay for it yourself. Go to any private doctor and ask for a prescription for the vaccine. Then take the prescription to a pharmacy to buy it. They will hand it to you, and you take the vaccine (with the doctor's prescription) to a private nurse, who will inject it. Any private health center will have both doctors and nurses that you can get an appointment with.

I'm not sure what you mean when you say you're "getting nowhere" with private clinics. You simply need to make an appointment with a doctor, and then once you have the vaccine, with a nurse.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, kalohi.

I have only asked at one private clinic and they seemed to think that there are different vaccinations, depending on which part of the body the Shingles ‘lands.’

I will try others and follow your advice.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Allie-P said:


> Thank you for your reply, kalohi.
> 
> I have only asked at one private clinic and they seemed to think that there are different vaccinations, depending on which part of the body the Shingles ‘lands.’
> 
> I will try others and follow your advice.


That info' sounds wrong Unknown where it will land? I had the vaccine when it first came out as I once had a mild outbreak of shingles, not pleasant. It cost me £85 in UK but I imagine it is more expensive now. BTW if you notice shingles in early stages GP prescribes anti-viral course and it worked for me.

Have you tried Helicopteres Sanitarios? They used to do flu jabs.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> Thank you for your reply, kalohi.
> 
> I have only asked at one private clinic and they seemed to think that there are different vaccinations, depending on which part of the body the Shingles ‘lands.’
> 
> I will try others and follow your advice.


But who did you ask? It needs to be the doctor, who decides which vaccine to prescribe. It's true that there may be more than one vaccine available. It's really a case of trusting that the doctor knows what's best out of the available options.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, Isabella.

I am a member of Helicopteros, and, unfortunately, they don’t do that vaccine. They were the ones who prescribed the antiviral pills - because I was unable to book an immediate appointment at my Salud.

I will check the private clinics.

I was just hoping that someone else, on here, had suffered this and could advise me on the procedure in Spain.


----------

